# Windows 10 Anwendungen starten nicht mehr



## gamerkiller93 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einger Zeit ein paar Probleme beim Starten von Anwendungen unter Windows 10.

Hierbei Handelt es sich vorrangig um Handbrake und Java Anwendungen (64 Bit) (besonders Minecraft). Wenn ich die Anwendungen öffnen will, passiert einfach nichts. Bei Java taucht dieses wenigstens noch kurz im Taskmanager auf, bei Handbrake kommt nur die allseits beliebte Ladeschnecke. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Updates sind alle drauf auch bei Java. Habe die Anwendungen die es betrifft nochmals neu Installiert auch in verschiedenen Versionen. Aber nichts hat geholfen.

Habt Ihr Löungsvorschläge oder sogar ähnliche Probleme?

LG


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

Hast Du die Anwendungen mal als Administrator gestartet?
(Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung und dann auf "Als Administrator ausführen")


----------



## gamerkiller93 (28. Juli 2017)

Ja natürlich, en wenig Ahnung habe ich ja auch. Nur ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Es ging von einem Tag auf den anderen plötzlich nicht mehr


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

Hast Du mal den Java-Cache gelöscht?
Den findest Du (normalerweise) unter:
C:\Users\<*DEIN WINDOWSPROFILNAME*>\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache

Einfach in den Papierkorb und schauen, ob es geht. Ich glaube, der Cache wird nicht mal bei einer Neuinstallation gelöscht, weswegen es plausibel ist, es mal händisch zu machen.

Wahlweise geht es auch so:
Wie leere ich den Java-Cache?


----------



## fotoman (28. Juli 2017)

gamerkiller93 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, en wenig Ahnung habe ich ja auch. Nur ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Es ging von einem Tag auf den anderen plötzlich nicht mehr


Ob da nun ein Windows-Update irgendwelche Rechte verstellt hat, eine DLL plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar ist (vieleicht wurde ja sonst irgendwas deinstaliiert), ob Du gar gerade erst das Creators Update instaliiert hast oder ob gar ein Virenscanner (berechtigt oder unberechtigt) dazuwischen funkt, wirst Du (natürlich ohne es erwähnt zu haben) vermtlich schon alles getestet haben.

Dann bliebe für mich nur noch (Handbrake hat zum Glück nichts mit Java zu tun, bruacht unter Windows aber wohl .NET 4.6.1):
- im Windows Event viewer prüfen, ob da irgendetwas zu finden ist
- mit dem ProcessMonitor analysieren, was geladen werden soll und u.U. nicht gefunden wird
- ein altes Backup zurück spielen und prüfen, ob damit (vor und nach dem eingespielten der aktuellen Windows-Patches, aber ohne sonst etwas am System zu ändern oder zu deinstallieren) das Problem wieder auftritt.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (29. Juli 2017)

Also, es ist gut möglich das es mit dem Creater Update zusammen hängt. Habe es installiert und ca 2 Wochen später wollt eich die Anwendungen wieder nutzen aber gingen nicht mehr, wie beschrieben. 

Ich habe nun mal in den Event Manager geschaut (danke daran habe ich nicht gedacht) und es wird jeweils für Java.exe und Handbrake.exe ein Fehler geworfen. Aber auch für Visual Studio 12.0 \ vcredist_arm.exe

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: javaw.exe, Version: 8.0.1410.15, Zeitstempel: 0x596609a8
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: d3d9.dll, Version: 10.0.15063.0, Zeitstempel: 0x631de416
Ausnahmecode: 0xc000041d
Fehleroffset: 0x000000000000fd0c
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x3a24
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d30842cd96dfb5
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_141\bin\javaw.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Berichtskennung: 25af7595-cd09-460d-ac29-c2bc1c6c865b
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 


Fehler beim Generieren des Aktivierungskontextes für "P:\Microsoft Visual Studio 12.0\VC\redist\1031\vcredist_arm.exe". Die abhängige Assemblierung "Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls,language="*",processorArchitecture="arm",publicKeyToken="6595b64144ccf1df",type="win32",version="6.0.0.0"" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Verwenden Sie für eine detaillierte Diagnose das Programm "sxstrace.exe".

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: Handbrake.exe, Version: 0.10.5.0, Zeitstempel: 0x56ce065a
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: d3d9.dll, Version: 10.0.15063.0, Zeitstempel: 0x631de416
Ausnahmecode: 0xc000041d
Fehleroffset: 0x000000000000fd0c
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x1aa8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d3084127296103
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: P:\Handbrake\Handbrake.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3d9.dll
Berichtskennung: 24c383a0-8ec7-44f0-9fb8-9147661c65dc
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 

Anwendung: Handbrake.exe
Frameworkversion: v4.0.30319
Beschreibung: Der Prozess wurde aufgrund einer unbehandelten Ausnahme beendet.
Ausnahmeinformationen: Ausnahmecode c0000005, Ausnahmeadresse 00007FFF6944FD0C
Stapel:
   bei HandBrake.Interop.HbLib.HBFunctions.hb_global_init()
   bei HandBrake.Interop.HbLib.HBFunctions.hb_global_init()
   bei HandBrake.Interop.HandBrakeUtils..cctor()
   bei HandBrake.Interop.HandBrakeUtils.add_MessageLogged(System.EventHandler`1<HandBrake.Interop.EventArgs.MessageLoggedEventArgs>)
   bei HandBrake.ApplicationServices.Services.LibScan..ctor()
   bei System.RuntimeMethodHandle.InvokeMethod(System.Object, System.Object[], System.Signature, Boolean)
   bei System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.Invoke(System.Object, System.Reflection.BindingFlags, System.Reflection.Binder, System.Object[], System.Globalization.CultureInfo)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.FastCreateInstance(System.Type, System.Object[], System.Type[])
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.CreateInstance(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, System.Object[], System.Type[])
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.Instantiate(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.InternalCreate(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.AbstractComponentActivator.Create(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Lifestyle.SingletonLifestyleManager.Resolve(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Handlers.DefaultHandler.ResolveCore(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Boolean, Boolean)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Resolvers.DefaultDependencyResolver.Resolve(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Castle.MicroKernel.ISubDependencyResolver, Castle.Core.ComponentModel, Castle.Core.DependencyModel)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.CreateConstructorArgumentsCore(Castle.Core.ConstructorCandidate, System.Object[], Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, System.Type[])
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.CreateConstructorArguments(Castle.Core.ConstructorCandidate, Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, System.Type[] ByRef)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.Instantiate(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.InternalCreate(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.AbstractComponentActivator.Create(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Lifestyle.SingletonLifestyleManager.Resolve(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Handlers.DefaultHandler.ResolveCore(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Boolean, Boolean)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Resolvers.DefaultDependencyResolver.Resolve(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Castle.MicroKernel.ISubDependencyResolver, Castle.Core.ComponentModel, Castle.Core.DependencyModel)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.ObtainPropertyValueCore(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Castle.Core.PropertySet, Castle.MicroKernel.IDependencyResolver)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.ObtainPropertyValue(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Castle.Core.PropertySet, Castle.MicroKernel.IDependencyResolver)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.SetUpProperties(System.Object, Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.DefaultComponentActivator.InternalCreate(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.ComponentActivator.AbstractComponentActivator.Create(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Lifestyle.SingletonLifestyleManager.Resolve(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.Handlers.DefaultHandler.ResolveCore(Castle.MicroKernel.Context.CreationContext, Boolean, Boolean)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.DefaultKernel.ResolveComponent(Castle.MicroKernel.IHandler, System.Type, System.Collections.IDictionary)
   bei Castle.MicroKernel.DefaultKernel.Resolve(System.Type)
   bei Caliburn.Micro.BootstrapperBase.DisplayRootViewFor(System.Type, System.Collections.Generic.IDictionary`2<System.String,System.Object>)
   bei System.Windows.Application.OnStartup(System.Windows.StartupEventArgs)
   bei HandBrakeWPF.App.OnStartup(System.Windows.StartupEventArgs)
   bei System.Windows.Application.<.ctor>b__1_0(System.Object)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   bei System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   bei MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.Run(MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
   bei System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
   bei System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   bei MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
   bei MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(System.Object)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherPriority, System.TimeSpan, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
   bei MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)
   bei MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(System.Windows.Interop.MSG ByRef)
   bei MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(System.Windows.Interop.MSG ByRef)
   bei System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherFrame)
   bei System.Windows.Application.RunDispatcher(System.Object)
   bei System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(System.Windows.Window)
   bei HandBrakeWPF.App.Main()



Und Java Cache habe ich geleert, leider keine Wirkung


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Juli 2017)

Der c0000005 ist ja eigl. ein Speicherzugriffsfehler.Evt. ist auch die Registry beschädigt.
Würde hier auch mal den Ram als Übeltäter in Betracht ziehen.
Einfach mal testen:Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?
SFC/Scannow könnte man auch mal machen
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de...er-tool-to-repair-missing-or-corrupted-system

Edit:Würde auch mal nach Malware oder Viren checken wär weiß


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

Und vielleicht auch mal schauen, ob die Festplatte(n) noch fehlerfrei arbeiten (SMART auslesen). 
Downloading File /65980/CrystalDiskInfo7_0_5.zip - CrystalDiskInfo - OSDN


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2017)

In beiden Fällen greift die Software auf eine d3d9.dll zu, welche dann zu Problemen führt. Java will auch noch eine _arm Instalationsdatei verwenden, was irgendwie unter x86 nicht sein kann, falls nicht noch eine ARM-Emulation geladen wird. Aber vieleicht ist das ja eine universal App, die überall laufen soll.

d3d9.dll wurde mit dem CU-Update geändert (neue Version, ob sich intern etwas geändert hat weiss natürlich nur MS). Mit viel Pech greifen beide Programme auf einen undokumentierten Einsprungpunkt zu oder erwarten exakt die alte Version. Oder die DLL ist bei Dir defekt, was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.

Was dabei auch auffällt:
Handbrake.exe, Version: 0.10.5.0
die ist ziemlich alt (vom 11.02.2016). Aktuell ist 1.0.7. Ob die besser läuft, weiss ich nicht. Auf meinem Latop mit Win 10 Pro 1703 (alos mit CU) läuft Handbeake 1.0.1 und 1.0.7 jedenfalls problemlos, auf dem PC unter Win 10 HP 1607 auch.


----------



## gamerkiller93 (29. Juli 2017)

Tests habe ich alle gemacht, keine Fehler.



fotoman schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen greift die Software auf eine d3d9.dll zu, welche dann zu Problemen führt. Java will auch noch eine _arm Instalationsdatei verwenden, was irgendwie unter x86 nicht sein kann, falls nicht noch eine ARM-Emulation geladen wird. Aber vieleicht ist das ja eine universal App, die überall laufen soll.
> 
> d3d9.dll wurde mit dem CU-Update geändert (neue Version, ob sich intern etwas geändert hat weiss natürlich nur MS). Mit viel Pech greifen beide Programme auf einen undokumentierten Einsprungpunkt zu oder erwarten exakt die alte Version. Oder die DLL ist bei Dir defekt, was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.
> 
> ...



Was Handbrake angeht, ich habe einfach mal eine ältere Version istalliert um zu schauen ob diese geht. 

Wie kann ich den diese d3d9.dll reparieren, falls das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

How to Fix D3d9.dll is Missing or Not Found Errors


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2017)

Das kann man natürlich versuchen und dann hoffen, dass es nur diese eine Datei betrifft. Ob man damit auch exakt die Version erhält, die MS mit dem CU-Update installiet hat, bleibt zu prüfen.

Persönlich würde ich einfach das Backup meiner Systempartition zurück spielen, die aktuellen Windows-Updates installieren lassen und dann noch die letzten Dateibackups der Daten aufspielen, die in dem (bei mir etwas älteren) Image nicht mehr aktuell sind.

Das setzt aber natürlich eine ansatzweise durchdachte Backup-Strategie voraus, die sich m.M.n. aber jeder spätestens seit dem Update-Chaos von Win 10 angewöhnt habne sollte.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Juli 2017)

Oder einfach die neuste DirectX Version downloaden,könnte auch die Lösung sein
d3d9.dll


----------



## gamerkiller93 (29. Juli 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Oder einfach die neuste DirectX Version downloaden,könnte auch die Lösung sein
> d3d9.dll



Habe ich schon gemacht, ist es leider auch nicht. Backup ist leider etwas schwierig :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Juli 2017)

Kein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt(man was ein Wort ) vorhanden vor dem Creators Update?


----------



## gamerkiller93 (29. Juli 2017)

Wie es aussieht leider nicht, aus irgendeinem Grund ist das Deaktiviert und lässt sich auch nicht aktivieren. Echt seltsam


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Juli 2017)

Windows 10 Creators Update deinstallieren oder zur vorherigen Windows-Version zuruckkehren >> Creators, Deinstallation, Feature, Update >> Windows FAQ


----------



## gamerkiller93 (31. Juli 2017)

Gibt es leider bei mir nicht, werde ich wahrscheinlich Windows neu aufsetzen müssen :/


----------

